# Kingdom Trails 2016-17



## Cannonball (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm considering a KT year-round pass for this summer and next winter.  Anybody have intel on how the ongoing Burke disaster might impact KT this year?  It wouldn't be a deciding factor for my pass purchase because they have plenty of other terrain and I want to support them regardless.  Just curious what the trickle down might be.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 6, 2016)

KT is completely independent from Burke, has tons of support and honestly is the shining star of the area. 

If you want to ride lifts i wouldn't count on it.

It sounds like my summer workload is pretty crazy but ill be up whenever i can. Also stab. Also sugarloaf. So many great trail systems to ride now!


Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 6, 2016)

^ That's what I figured.  I mostly prefer random unmaintained trails and there are plenty of those around Lincoln.  But sometimes it's cool to just go ride where it's all figured out. I'm planning to get a KT pass for those days.


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Apr 11, 2016)

When is the projected opening day for the Kingdom Trails? I got out up there once while I was at work and it was an absolute hoot. I would imagine it's a bit mucky up there...


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 11, 2016)

bzrperfspec77 said:


> When is the projected opening day for the Kingdom Trails? I got out up there once while I was at work and it was an absolute hoot. I would imagine it's a bit mucky up there...



They open in May.  

I rode in Lincoln NH this weekend on some really nice dry trails.  We were pretty strategic about where rode though because on Friday we walked some total mud swamps with the dog.


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Apr 13, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> They open in May.
> 
> I rode in Lincoln NH this weekend on some really nice dry trails.  We were pretty strategic about where rode though because on Friday we walked some total mud swamps with the dog.



Yeah down here in southern NE, it's been game on for a couple weeks now. Some low lying areas are wet, but you can avoid it. We have been out on both the pedal powered bikes and motorized versions. The one plus of a crappy ski season and lack of winter I guess...


----------



## skiMEbike (Apr 13, 2016)

bzrperfspec77 said:


> Yeah down here in southern NE, it's been game on for a couple weeks now. Some low lying areas are wet, but you can avoid it. We have been out on both the pedal powered bikes and motorized versions. The one plus of a crappy ski season and lack of winter I guess...




One benefit of the sucky winter is Biking gets going a lot earlier....In Southern ME greater Portland area, trails are in very good shape considering the date.   I've been out a few times already & amazed at how good the trails are.   Similar to the ski season where it seems like we went from February straight to April & missing out on all that "March skiing".     The MTB trails are typical of conditions you would find in late May vs Mid April.....So maybe if I continue with this logic it means ski season should start a month earlier next season


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Apr 13, 2016)

skiMEbike said:


> One benefit of the sucky winter is Biking gets going a lot earlier....In Southern ME greater Portland area, trails are in very good shape considering the date.   I've been out a few times already & amazed at how good the trails are.   Similar to the ski season where it seems like we went from February straight to April & missing out on all that "March skiing".     The MTB trails are typical of conditions you would find in late May vs Mid April.....So maybe if I continue with this logic it means ski season should start a month earlier next season



Haha, we can only hope! That would help out my Hunting Season too with having snow on the ground! But then that means bike season ends earlier when IMO the Fall is the best... Double edge sword


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 14, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> They open in May.
> 
> I rode in Lincoln NH this weekend on some really nice dry trails.  We were pretty strategic about where rode though because on Friday we walked some total mud swamps with the dog.



Burke is still a muddy mess. Seems like most of Northern Vermont is that way. I was in Burlington last week and none of it is ready. 

My guess is they are still on for May. This coming week should help out a ton.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 20, 2016)

Looks like some trails are opening at KT this Friday:

http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...nd---.html?soid=1103365797395&aid=DQCHqq9Yb8U


----------

